# [FYI] 0190-870658 ist abgeschaltet



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

Ich hatte mich am 4.2.05 bei der RegTP beschwert

> Es wurde Gewinn/Sachpreise von 1500/3000 Euro versprochen, wenn man unter der 
> 01908-70658 anruft. Dort werde einem der Code und weitere Vorgehensweisen
> mitgeteilt. "Gilt nur am heutigen Freitag". 

Heute die Antwort:


ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Mehrwertdiensterufnummer 0190-870658 die
im Netz der Firma Deutsche Telekom AG, Zentrale, Friedrich-Ebert-Allee 140
in 53113 Bonn, geschaltet war, zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet wurde.

Für den Fall, dass Sie zivilrechtliche Ansprüche gegen den Anbieter geltend
machen möchten, teile ich Ihnen hiermit, nach Auskunft der Firma DT AG
dessen Name und Anschrift mit :

Goodlines AG
Benzstraße 2
64646 Heppenheim

Ich hoffe Ihnen hiermit weitergeholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag
"RegTP"


----------



## galdikas (17 März 2005)

PeZe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mich am 4.2.05 bei der RegTP beschwert
> 
> > Es wurde Gewinn/Sachpreise von 1500/3000 Euro versprochen, wenn man unter der
> > *01908-70658* anruft. Dort werde einem der Code und weitere Vorgehensweisen
> > mitgeteilt. "Gilt nur am heutigen Freitag".



Dieselbe Gewinnmitteilungs-Bandansage war unter folgenden, sämtlich im Telekom-Netz geschalteten Rufnummern abrufbar:

0190 870650 
0190 870651 
0190 870652 
0190 870653 
0190 870654 
0190 870655 
0190 870656 
0190 870657 
*0190 870658* 
0190 870659 



			
				Customer Service Goodlines AG am 4. Januar 2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXX,
> 
> Der Nummernblock
> 
> ...



Der deutsche Geschäftsführer der in Barcelona registrierten *Clearing Consulting S.L.* ist übrigens derselbe, der die Düsseldorfer Tochterfirma der Liechtensteiner Triple A Communications Est. leitet ( Triple A Marketing GmbH, Düsseldorf), auf dessen Namen der Gewinnmitteilungs Service-eMail-GMX-Account eingerichtet ist, und an dessen Triple A Marketing GmbH  die Gewinnanforderungsschreiben weitergeleitet werden,  die an die angegebene Gewinnabrufadresse

*MTN Ltd, PO BOX 7227
GREAT DUNMOW
CM6 1XP
UK *

geschickt worden waren.

Auskunft über den Aktivierungszustand der "Clearing Consulting SL" - Nummern Mitte Januar 2005:

0190-870650  - Clearing Consulting  gesperrt seit 27.12.2004
0190-870651 -  Clearing Consulting  gesperrt seit 5.1.2005
0190-870652 -  Clearing Consulting  aktiv
0190-870653 -  Clearing Consulting  gesperrt seit 10.1.2005
0190-870654 -  Clearing Consulting  aktiv
0190-870655 -  Clearing Consulting  aktiv
0190-870656 -  Clearing Consulting  gesperrt seit 13.1.2005
0190-870657 -  Clearing Consulting  aktiv
*0190-870658 -  Clearing Consulting aktiv *
0190-870659 -  Clearing Consulting  gesperrt seit 29.12.2005

(Die anderen 0190-Gewinn-Bandansagen-Nummern aus dem Telekom-Netz, die von der anderen Düsseldorfer Tochterfirma der Vaduzer Triple A Communications Est, der Virtual Media GmbH, angemietet worden waren, waren laut dieser Auskunft schon seit dem 25.10.2004 gesperrt bzw. abgeschaltet.

An dieser Virtual Media GmbH ist der Clearing Consulting-Chef zudem ebenfalls beteiligt.)



			
				PeZe schrieb:
			
		

> Heute die Antwort:
> 
> ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Mehrwertdiensterufnummer *0190-870658* die
> im Netz der Firma Deutsche Telekom AG, Zentrale, Friedrich-Ebert-Allee 140
> ...



Schreibe der RegTP gleich mal zurück, daß der Dir zu dieser Nummer mitgeteilte "Letztverantwortliche" (schon wieder!) nicht der tatsächlich letzte Mieter der Nummer ist.  Die RegTP prüft derzeit, wann notorisch unrichtige Letztverantwortlichkeitsauskünfte Veranlassung zu Ordnungsgeldern/Bußgeldern geben.

gal.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (17 März 2005)

PeZe schrieb:
			
		

> Heute die Antwort:
> 
> 
> ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Mehrwertdiensterufnummer 0190-870658 die
> ...



Hoffentlich geht der RegTP nicht bald die Druckertinte aus...  ,

vgl. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=97384#97384
vgl. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=97397#97397


----------

